
Show HN: MSD: A Red Hat-Like Business for Open Source EDA (Verilog, VHDL, etc.) - krupan
https://millenniumsoftwaredesign.com/
======
krupan
I have been working with commercial EDA tools (Verilog, VHDL, etc.) for years
and always found them to be quite overpriced and frustrating. Whenever I bring
up the idea of using open source tools I get responses just like I got when
first brining up Linux in the workplace back in 2001. Things like, "you get
what you pay for" and "it's only free if you don't value your time." Red Hat
(and SUSE/Novell) addressed those concerns for business people and made Linux
mainstream (and put UNIX out of business and made a lot money for themselves
in the process). Maybe a similar business could do the same for open source
EDA.

To that end, I have quite my job and I've spent the past few week putting this
business together. What do you think?

